# Cool jazz/bebop licks (lesson)



## Santuzzo (Dec 15, 2007)

For all the jazz/bebop fans:

This is a cool lesson (excerpt from a Wolf Marshall book) showing three cool bebop licks:

http://www.fenderplayersclub.com/pdfs/lessons/mustknowjazz.pdf

 

Anybody else who likes Bebop ?

 
Lars


----------



## kung_fu (Dec 15, 2007)

Santuzzo said:


> For all the jazz/bebop fans:
> 
> 
> Anybody else who likes Bebop ?
> ...



 Right here. Cool stuff


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Dec 15, 2007)

I like bebop too. I tried the riffs they are pretty sweet. I will def use them as inspiration to write more jazz stuff


----------

